# Foxpro Archery's 2010 Indoor 3D schedule



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking forward to attending a couple of shoots with you guys this coming season!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Looking forward to attending a couple of shoots with you guys this coming season!


Lookin forward to havin ya. :darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

any 2 man team shoots jim????


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

look forward to hanging out with you guys all winter again.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

mathewsk said:


> any 2 man team shoots jim????


There is none on the schedule yet. We may add one but with the turn out we had last year, I was kinda embarrassed. We'll see. We can add one anytime.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> look forward to hanging out with you guys all winter again.


We doo have fun, don't we?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Website's up to date with all of the shoot Info, schedule and line times.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

there's also a place on the website for comments about our range or what you thought about it, ideas, or suggestions. We want people to leave comments so we can try to make Foxpro archery better. Thanks Jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

How's everyones huntin season so far?


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

I've seen some does, a bear, and a small buck


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I lived closer. I live in Michigan and this place looks awesome!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

shuttle1 said:


> I wish I lived closer. I live in Michigan and this place looks awesome!


We have some cheap hotels around here. lol:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump for a great place to shoot


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

Great place to shoot. Last winter, we traveled over an hour each way to shoot on Friday nights. Thanks and we will be down again this year.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

That's good to hear that you'll be back. I like seeing returning shooters. specially when they bring buddies. lol:wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

nice seeing you the other night Jim, hope you like that new hunting stab, look forward to the triple crown shoot you guys are putting on this year.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea, The stab is great. Really sets off the bow. Thanks Todd.....:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Venders welcome at our shoots. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

:darkbeer:top notch...Big dog.....


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

up ttt...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for the Fox Pro crew!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*A Thank you for the guys on Team Foxpro that help and do the things they do.*

It's tuff for us North East guys that compete at the Sportsman show and IBO indoor worlds if we don't have a place to practice and get ready. So that's why we try our best to put on a great shoot for you guys. I couldn't do it without the help from the guys on Team Foxpro. Go to our website to get to know our shooters. www.foxproarchery.com Foxpro Archery wouldn't open if it wasn't for these guys. Hats off to them. :darkbeer:

Thanks Jim


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

:darkbeer: TTT


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*cope*

what class are you shooting this year??? I am shooting HC or AHC.....getting my 2010 PSE DS ready to go.....see you and the rest of the foxpro team in a little over a week....


----------



## aj wright (Dec 25, 2007)

*cya there*

drove an hour and a half one way and enjoyed it!!


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

mathewsk said:


> what class are you shooting this year??? I am shooting HC or AHC.....getting my 2010 PSE DS ready to go.....see you and the rest of the foxpro team in a little over a week....


Yeah im ready to start shooting some 3d . I am going to give mbo a try this year. I guess I will see you guys next friday...


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

What's the price per triple crown shoot in hunter class?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

aj wright said:


> drove an hour and a half one way and enjoyed it!!


I'm glad you did and Thank your from all of us at Foxpro Archery. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

archer39 said:


> what's the price per triple crown shoot in hunter class?


$35.00


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

sweet!! Is there still openings for both sunday lines?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

archer39 said:


> sweet!! Is there still openings for both sunday lines?


Sure is.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump for an awesome place to shoot,and great people.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. That's nice to hear!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow!!! We went to page 6... Back to 1.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck to all of the shooters Tomorrow in the 1st leg of the Foxpro Archery's PA Indoor Triple Crown. Shoot em straight...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for the crew at Foxpro!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks rick.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 22, 2007)

How much for the qualifier big dog


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

archer39 said:


> how much for the qualifier big dog


$35


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm there....on one condition...How do you spell my name??


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> I'm there....on one condition...How do you spell my name??


IE...........sorry Stephanie won't happen again. Please forgive me.:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

See ya tommorrow night and sent littledog a private message.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh cool. I didn't even know he was on here.


----------



## Edavies30 (Feb 9, 2008)

Had a great time shooting this weekend!Fox pro is a great place to shoot at! Always a great course. People there always make you feel like family. 2nd leg of the Pa tripple crown and IBO indoor PA state champ. coming up. Look up Fox pro and make it a point to shoot top notch run events.


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry i didnt make it folks on sat or sunday, was a little under the weather this weekend, hope everyone had fun.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

hey bigdog, did you get Riley fixed up with her new bow yet?


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Edavies30 said:


> Had a great time shooting this weekend!Fox pro is a great place to shoot at! Always a great course. People there always make you feel like family. 2nd leg of the Pa tripple crown and IBO indoor PA state champ. coming up. Look up Fox pro and make it a point to shoot top notch run events.
> 
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


Thanks Ed. You people are the reason why we do the stuff we do. 

Thanks to all
Jim Ream


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

stabmanslady said:


> hey bigdog, did you get Riley fixed up with her new bow yet?


Yep. Still a little long. But she got a chance to shoot awhile yesterday. She loves it.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Hey Jim*

When is the next shoot for the indoor nationals ?


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdogarcher said:


> Yep. Still a little long. But she got a chance to shoot awhile yesterday. She loves it.


Thats great bigdog! Cant wait to see her shoot it.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I see they change your name. Good.....


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cncmachiningman said:


> When is the next shoot for the indoor nationals ?


The 2nd leg of the FPA Triple Crown is this weekend. IBO PA indoor States is next weekend. That's too bad you got sick this past weekend. I hope you're feeling better. There was alot of guys asking when you were coming. And where you were at.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

bigdogarcher said:


> The 2nd leg of the FPA Triple Crown is this weekend. IBO PA indoor States is next weekend. That's too bad you got sick this past weekend. I hope you're feeling better. There was alot of guys asking when you were coming. And where you were at.


thanks for letting me know, will be there sunday, have to take deadcenterslady to the garden show at the farm show building on sat. " you know, got to keep her happy too !!!!!!!! "


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

cool..... see ya then.


----------

